# It's on! Hearth.com meetup in DC - nov 16, 4-7 on the mall



## webbie (Aug 8, 2013)

It's on!

The actual invite is at:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nov-16-2013-hearth-com-sat-eve-meetup-dc.112479/
Please use that as your reference for the official stuff.....

Hey all,

We're having ahearth.com (and everyone else!) meetup in DC on the National Mall in November. As some of you may know, the folks at forgreenheat.org are setting up a tent and will have a contest as well as displays of efficient stoves and technologies:
http://www.forgreenheat.org/stovedesign.html

We are proud to say that Sarah Palin and Barack Obama have agreed Brother Bart, Begreen, Yours Truly, some stove industry top brass (Dane Harman, Tom Morrisey, MIKE (Englander!) Etc. and many others may attend. Did I mention BeGreen? Brother Bart? Mike (Englander)? It's too cold for the dunk tank, but we may be able to arrange a BB Natural Light swilling contest....

Our meetup 4-7 on Saturday, Nov. 16th.

*Informal "Stop By" Reception after the meetup!*

We have arranged to rent a meeting room at the Hilton Garden Inn mentioned above - the one on 815 14th St NW.
We are reserving this room from 8:30 to 10:30 and will have a some finger foods as well as soft drinks and a cash bar. We should have a lot of the crew there as well as some of the forgreenheat, woodstock and other stove judges, etc.....

Room: Georgetown AB on lowest level of Hilton Garden - 8:30 to 10:30
Contact Cell for webbie (Craig) day of event - 1-413-527-5820

Please come and BS with us!

*Reception Sponsored by:
Hearth.com
Kuma Stoves - EPA approved heavy-duty wood stoves and inserts!
Grills'n Ovens -  *imports and sells wood pizza ovens and La Nordica wood stoves. Hundreds of our precast, brick, clay, and metal pizza ovens are used by home owners, pizzerias, restaurants, and caterers around the country.

Other Reception Contributors:
http://www.eastcoasthearth.com/
Ebels Hardware and Heating

Besides the food and good company, we are having a panel discussion....but not your typical boring one! This will be something where all can participate and together we will save the world from itself and chart the future.


Giveaways and Prizes will be awarded for...well, we don't know, but we will give away hats, firestarters and other goodies.

The actual invite is at:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nov-16-2013-hearth-com-sat-eve-meetup-dc.112479/
Please use that as your reference for the official stuff.....


----------



## mellow (Aug 8, 2013)

My plan is to take the wife and kids to the National Zoo that Saturday, hoping to have enough energy left over to get to the Mall in the afternoon.

Still up in the air about dragging the kids on the Metro or just driving over(hop and a skip on the Red line),  it is a pain to find a parking spot near the mall,  I usually wind up half a mile away on a back road.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure Craig. I've been invited already but the timing may not work out well. Still, there are possibilities.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

You put a chainsaw event in there somewhere, and we'll make some room for it on our schedule.....
Wifey has been kicking around a Zoo trip sometime here, maybe we'll make a visit......


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You put a chainsaw event in there somewhere, and we'll make some room for it on our schedule.....
> Wifey has been kicking around a Zoo trip sometime here, maybe we'll make a visit......


 

You get to call the Capital Park Police and D.C. cops and tell them you want to haul out a bunch of chainsaws on the National Mall Scot.


----------



## pen (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You get to call the Capital Park Police and D.C. cops and tell them you want to haul out a bunch of chainsaws on the National Mall Scot.


 
I think we need to set that up as a conference call.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 8, 2013)

pen said:


> I think we need to set that up as a conference call.


 
Conference call? That needs to be on national TV!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I can picture D.C. police chief Kathy Lanier's reaction.


----------



## Dix (Aug 8, 2013)

Pencil me in for a "Maybe".

Gotta get a car, before I can firm it up more better


----------



## fossil (Aug 8, 2013)

They're probably already getting a few low-level hits off this traffic.  Maybe only a bored intern's mild diversion at this point, keep posting "chainsaw" and "National Mall" and "D.C." and stuff like that...then start watching and listening for the black helicopters.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Pencil me in for a "Maybe".
> 
> Gotta get a car, before I can firm it up more better


 

Catch the train. I'll meet up with ya at Union Station and we can take Metro over to the Mall.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> They're probably already getting a few low-level hits off this traffic. Maybe only a bored intern's mild diversion at this point, keep posting "chainsaw" and "National Mall" and "D.C." and stuff like that...then start watching and listening for the black helicopters.


 

Coming up I-95 I plan to "gun" the truck a few times heading for Huntington Metro.


----------



## fossil (Aug 8, 2013)

That'll be the bomb.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

When the competition is over I will help the contestants snuff a few of the stoves so we are sure the fires are dead.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Cousin works at the NSA. I expect a "Are you nuts?" phone call any minute.


----------



## Dix (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Catch the train. I'll meet up with ya at Union Station and we can take Metro over to the Mall.


 
Train? Haven't been on a train since I was 9.

Will plot a path out of LIRR web site.


----------



## Dix (Aug 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> That'll be the bomb.


 

Come East, Rick ! Hook up with some wood stove Buddies !


----------



## webbie (Aug 8, 2013)

I think most everyone is gonna be a "maybe", because life, weather, health, etc. can get in the way - but, we just may be able to pull something off......


----------



## webbie (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Now you've got me thinking, Craig.....maybe a drone-controlled chainsaw......
> 
> Wonder how that idear will go over?


 

I checked with Obummer and he said you OR putin can't hang with him in his town...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Catch the train. I'll meet up with ya at Union Station and we can take Metro over to the Mall.


 


actually thats what im thinking of doing. we(ESW) aren't yet sure we will have a presence there but im thinking about making a day trip of it via amtrak (i can have a beer with BB that way) so far it looks like i do not have any commitments that weekend and if humanly possible i intend to be there (may need someone to pour me onto the train that evening lol) 

would be great to meet some of the hearth .com crowd (ive met web and BB so far) im actually pretty psyched to do this


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Wood stoves on the Mall? Better be something pretty dire to keep me away from that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> (may need someone to pour me onto the train that evening lol)


 
I'll get'er done. I have to drive home so I will be in the soda drinking crowd. Damnit.


----------



## fossil (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Now you've got me thinking, Craig.....maybe a drone-controlled chainsaw......
> 
> Wonder how that idear will go over?


 
Well, not yet quite unmanned...but how far away can that be?

http://www.timesfreepress.com/videos/2012/mar/29/6019/


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I'll get'er done. I have to drive home so I will be in the soda drinking crowd. Damnit.


 


ohh thats right , they don't sell natty lite on the mall  we need CHANGE!!


----------



## Todd (Aug 8, 2013)

Great idea, I might be able to work something out. My son transfers to DC in Oct and I want to visit so this may work out nicely.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Now you've got me thinking, Craig.....maybe a drone-controlled chainsaw......
> 
> Wonder how that idear will go over?


 


here ya go  a black helicopter with a chainsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=07NujsQBRfw


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

A hearth.com meetup. With a side order of stove competition. It don't get any better than that.

I see the need for an Inglenook continuing thread in the making here.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> A hearth.com meetup. With a side order of stove competition. It don't get any better than that.
> 
> I see the need for an Inglenook continuing thread in the making here.


 


keep it live in here though BB so the folks who don't frequent "the nook" will still see it

maybe a "tease" on the header web? 

the "million BTU march" seems to be on


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> Well, not yet quite unmanned...but how far away can that be?
> 
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/videos/2012/mar/29/6019/


This is as close to a drone-controlled chainsaw as I've seen yet.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Just think the pellet and boiler folks would like to get in on the meetup. We do be a big family with lots of cousins and uncles here.  And maybe the Boiler Room guys could join me in ragging on you to get an EPA furnace done.


----------



## fossil (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, Scotty, if that rube isn't a "drone", I've never seen one.


----------



## Todd (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just think the pellet and boiler folks would like to get in on the meetup. We do be a big family with lots of cousins and uncles here.  And maybe the Boiler Room guys could join me in ragging on you to get an EPA furnace done.


maybe put a "sticky"? on each forum mentioning the intended event.  Maybe even go so far as to create a page and see who all can show up for sure.  worth a shot.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds tempting


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just think the pellet and boiler folks would like to get in on the meetup. We do be a big family with lots of cousins and uncles here.  And maybe the Boiler Room guys could join me in ragging on you to get an EPA furnace done.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Hmmm, sounds tempting


 

Mandatory my friend. Mandatory. Temptation's ass...


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I'll be down to you and let you drive then ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like I don't get to ride Metro in. Gonna have to pick up a load of folks at Union Station.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

might need to trade that truck in for a bus BB lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Be the first time the old Suburban had the third seat back in it in 12 years. 

Hell, get enough booked for it and I will rent a van.


----------



## mellow (Aug 9, 2013)

For those of you with kids (or kids at heart) the National Zoo IS worth the trip alone, we try to go twice a year, spring and fall to either the Maryland Zoo in Baltimore or the National Zoo. Bring GOOD walking shoes though, only Zoo I have been to with crazy hills to walk up and down. Of course then you have all the other museums right around the corner from this if you like to be inside.

Tip on hotel rooms, unless you are rich or find a crazy good deal you might want to try finding a room out of the city, I have had good success in finding deals at BWI airport area hotels then driving into the city or taking Amtrak to Union Station.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we check into installing wood heat in the Whitehouse? Maybe we can all just campout around the heat so as we are not wasting it. You know we are all Green shouldnt be wasting anything. Maybe Pres would stop by for a S'more. We will all just pretend to be homeless. Police wont bother us then.

But anyway I am thinking about it if I can work around my kid's schedules.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Catch the train. I'll meet up with ya at Union Station and we can take Metro over to the Mall.


 
You can even walk from Union Station. I work in between those two. Its probably about 10-12 blocks from Union Station to the Mall.  I will be there!


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Hell, get enough booked for it and I will rent a van.


 
The Hearthdotcom short bus??

If Craig would ever get the Gulfstream out of the shop, I would join you guys.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


 
I hope its wood powered.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> I hope its wood powered.


 
I suspect that it would more likely be methane.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## mellow (Aug 9, 2013)

That is what I am talking about.


----------



## BKVP (Aug 9, 2013)

Watch for the Aliens to be there...


----------



## mellow (Aug 9, 2013)

BKVP said:


> Watch for the Aliens to be there...


 
Sweet,  will the camo stove be making an appearance?


----------



## BKVP (Aug 9, 2013)

mellow said:


> Sweet, will the camo stove be making an appearance?


 It may, but it may be hard to locate....


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 9, 2013)

mellow said:


> Sweet, will the camo stove be making an appearance?


 







Yes the new "Duck Dynasty Wood Stove" camo and all will be appearing. LoL

You can also get your Metal Detector


----------



## John Ackerly (Aug 9, 2013)

Chainsaws not out of the question.  Ben Myren and crew has a lot of wood to get the exact right size. 

The National Park Service got worried about having 14 stoves burning on the mall, but we reminded them that cooking 500 hamburgers per hour during lots of big events creates far more smoke than we will.  Anyway, we'll only have 4, maybe 5 burning at the same time, and will get those warmed up early in the morning.  

In addition to the competition stoves, we'll have a good exhibit area and hope to have Englanders new smart stove there and Harman's new wi-fi connected smart stove. The Delta-T Wood Stove Generator, that attaches to 6 inch stove pipe and makes some electricity, is confirmed to be there.

Would love to see this meet-up happen!  Just emailed the National Park Service about serving alcohol...

John


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

I would love to come but that would end up being a long expensive weekend.


----------



## webbie (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/comic-juggles-chainsaws/58518uj


----------



## webbie (Aug 9, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> keep it live in here though BB so the folks who don't frequent "the nook" will still see it
> 
> maybe a "tease" on the header web?
> 
> the "million BTU march" seems to be on


 

This is just one intro thread - we will have full notifications and other stuff when we get the date and time firmed up! Mark my words - everyone will see it 20 times or more!


----------



## webbie (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Looks like I don't get to ride Metro in. Gonna have to pick up a load of folks at Union Station.


 

A long walk or short cab ride from there???

You are doing to have to don the outfit like I did at my boys prom!


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

No self-respecting chauffeur would be caught dead in that hat.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 9, 2013)

Push it to Thanksgiving weekend and I'm there.  A true "Black Friday."


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll get a room there so I don't have to drag my carcass all the way back here that night. I wonder if the Lincoln Bedroom is available that night. Off season and a month after the government will have shut down it shouldn't be too crowded in the city.


----------



## Jags (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are gonna do it, do it right:


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

Zactly


----------



## BrianK (Aug 9, 2013)

We are vacationing in New Hampshire and had a brief visit at Woodstock yesterday morning. I was hoping to see the Union Hybrid but it was out of the shop for EPA testing. 

I'll run down to DC for a day trip just for a chance to see the new Woodstock stove.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> keep it live in here though BB so the folks who don't frequent "the nook" will still see it
> 
> maybe a "tease" on the header web?
> 
> the "million BTU march" seems to be on


 
How about a "25 million BTU march" (at least a cord of oak for this event)
or "Rolling Secondairies March?" 

At some point, someone could give a famous "I have a Draft" speech.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> How about a "25 million BTU march" (at least a cord of oak for this event)
> or "Rolling Secondairies March?"
> 
> At some point, someone could give a famous "I have a Draft" speech.


 
Dennis would have to give it a dry run.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> Dennis would have to give it a dry run.


 
Geeze. Hunting season begins on Nov 15. Do you think it would be okay if I brought a 30.06?


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

nah, bring it to my house. lots of easy venison here.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Geeze. Hunting season begins on Nov 15. Do you think it would be okay if I brought a 30.06?


 
Wanna hunt some weasels and lame ducks?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll remember Begreen.   Grisu, some of those lame ducks could make for decent target practice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

We could all form up at the Reagan Building (EPA) and march together to The Mall.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

A chinook delivery of the troops would be more impressive.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

After all I had to go through to get the crews and Hooks and worst of all clearance for them to fly the missing man formation in D.C. airspace over Arlington for that funeral five months before 9/11 I don't even want to think about it. They kept saying no and it came down to telling them we were coming anyway.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 10, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'll remember Begreen. Grisu, some of those lame ducks could make for decent target practice.


 
If they are as good in dodging bullets as they are in dodging hard questions you better do your target practice at home. You may need it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 10, 2013)

It would be cool, my brother lives in baltamore. But the thing is my baby is due the 10 th  so I know I won't be attending!!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


The wheels on the bus go round & round...................


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe you can talk Kat into coming up and bringing her bus?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 10, 2013)

"Washington ARTCC, Magic Bus One requesting river visual to runway 19."

"Roger MB One. Call DCA on the river."

"Hold it! What is a Magic Bus One?"


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2013)

If that fails, there's always the Potomac.


----------



## mellow (Aug 21, 2013)

Any chance of setting up a buy/sell swap meet at this thing?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 21, 2013)

What I want to swap trade is not legal in DC. A stove liner is though.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> After all I had to go through to get the crews and Hooks and worst of all clearance for them to fly the missing man formation in D.C. airspace over Arlington for that funeral five months before 9/11 I don't even want to think about it. They kept saying no and it came down to telling them we were coming anyway.
> 
> View attachment 108100
> 
> ...


 


i would think if those in the garden could hear em those 47's would have been music to their ears. 

i still look back at the links you sent me bro, 

i think the creed accepted by the Nightstalkers as their own fits this perfectly. comes from Isaiah 6:8 *Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, “Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?”*
*And I said, “Here am I. Send me!”  *methinks you would have fit in quite well in the TF bro


"Freighttrain!"
NSDQ


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

When those Hooks came in there were tears in a lot of eyes. The crews and those ships were in Iraq three years later.

With their new call sign resurrected after it had been retired in 1991. Me and one of our pilots went to Ft. Eustis to hand it off to them in a ceremony after the DOA approved it.

Freight Train

The guy with the poop eating grin and red tie is me.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> When those Hooks came in there were tears in a lot of eyes. The crews and those ships were in Iraq three years later.
> 
> With their new call sign resurrected after it had been retired in 1991. Me and one of our pilots went to Ft. Eustis to hand it off to them in a ceremony after the DOA approved it.
> 
> ...


 


i for one am glad its back, some things deserve immortality the 159th earned it. those guys they pulled out of the jungle earned it, hell, YOU earned it.

just poured one , go pop a natty and toast with me , "may their takeoffs and landings numerically match"

BTW , you gotta wear a BLUE tie at aviation get togethers! red is artillery!


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2013)

This thread appears to be a bit off track.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 21, 2013)

begreen said:


> This thread appears to be a bit off track.


 


yeah but we be aviators, we're known for that


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Good thing I'm not a lobbyist.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2013)

DC brings out the pomp and circumstance!


I think any red blooded American (and many others) cannot remain unaffected when seeing the power, glory and history of the USA enshrined in such place (monuments, cemeteries, etc. )......

Anyway, just confirming that we are still planning, as per the OP and this thread (which is where the official updates will be) - for Sat, Nov. 16 afternoon!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nov-17-2013-hearth-com-meetup-at-wood-stove.112479/


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

I will be that way this weekend,  taking the kids to the National zoo and the Smithsonian,  any idea on the exact place it will be held at?  I could get some pics of it so people know where to go.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> I will be that way this weekend,  taking the kids to the National zoo and the Smithsonian,  any idea on the exact place it will be held at?  I could get some pics of it so people know where to go.


 
I believe its on the Mall.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep, a tent on the mall....lots of heat there too!


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

The "Mall" is pretty long,  guess one could just follow the smoke, but alas there will be none.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> The "Mall" is pretty long,  guess one could just follow the smoke, but alas there will be none.


 
*Just follow the heat!!*


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

As usual found the answer to my question,  just had to dig for it.

Parking is limited near the Mall, but we will be located right next to the Smithsonian Metro Stop on the Orange and Blue lines. Or take a taxi to the corner of Jefferson Drive and 12th Street SW.


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

Btw, anyone heard if Mike H. will be bringing his Big Green Egg?  You know he has to have some automation controls on that as well.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> Btw, anyone heard if Mike H. will be bringing his Big Green Egg?  You know he has to have some automation controls on that as well.


 


that thing's a bit heavy to tote around


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2013)

But I know of a pellet smoker.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah he could bring my evaluation grill with him.


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is the location advice from John at forgreenheat
"Its on the Mall, right at the Smithsonian Metro stop, in front of the Whitten USDA building. Here is link: https://www.facebook.com/events/667753249920623/.  
Ask folks to RSVP there as well.  Not required, but helps to build interest as you can see who else is coming"


----------



## raybonz (Sep 21, 2013)

This event sounds fun but I don't think I will attend. Not much for big cities for anything other than work.. 

Ray


----------



## webbie (Sep 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> This event sounds fun but I don't think I will attend. Not much for big cities for anything other than work..
> 
> Ray



You wait. The temptation to see Hogwilz, BB, BG and other members just may be too much. Weekends in Nov. are not exactly big time crazy in DC. It's a "southern" city in terms of vibes (spread out, low rise, a bit laid back).


----------



## raybonz (Sep 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> You wait. The temptation to see Hogwilz, BB, BG and other members just may be too much. Weekends in Nov. are not exactly big time crazy in DC. It's a "southern" city in terms of vibes (spread out, low rise, a bit laid back).


I certainly would like to meet the hearth.com members for sure! I am seriously considering this event for these reasons..

Ray


----------



## mellow (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in DC right now for the weekend, spotted the spot where it will be held, right near the Smithsonian's. Metro will make it a breeze to get in and out. All the parking meters are set to 2 hours at a time max for $4 around the area, they have patrols on segways taking in the $$ if you miss by a minute, they can fine you up to 3 times at $25 a pop, expensive parking. You can find parking for free on sides roads but be prepared to walk.


----------



## NW Walker (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll be there.  Really looking forward to meeting the Hearth crew!


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 24, 2013)

90 miles  why not


----------



## webbie (Sep 24, 2013)

cptoneleg said:


> 90 miles  why not


Sounds like you are right down the hill from BB.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 25, 2013)

so sad for you all...I will not be able to attend. Know that it is not personal, and I would go...but is my berfday weekend, and also the weekend of my sister-in-laws baby shower.


----------



## webbie (Sep 25, 2013)

My B-day too. 
Heck, I was gonna bring a guitar for ya....


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 26, 2013)

and now you resort to bribery and guilt? I will begin work on animatronic delta-t to stand in during berfday party and baby shower clean-up. think "Hall of Presidents" but Abe Lincoln keeps saying "Who stuck their finger in my drink?". brilliant, I know.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good excuse to hop on the metro with the kids and hit the mall for the first time in years.  Also to start posting on here again...


----------



## mellow (Sep 26, 2013)

I will be coming in via the Orange line,  will have to make some wood smoke cologne before the meet


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 27, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> and also the weekend of my sister-in-laws baby shower



What? She has to have help washing a baby?


----------



## BrianK (Sep 30, 2013)

Trouble brewing?

*It Will Be Illegal to Walk on National Mall if Gov’t Shuts Down, National Park Service Says*


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 30, 2013)

A month and a half from now, the show will go on.


----------



## fossil (Sep 30, 2013)

If a shutdown lasts until mid-November, walking on the National Mall will be among the least of our National worries.


----------



## tom dee (Oct 10, 2013)

I ll be there from North Carolina   Riding the V65 Magna  I just purchased a  woodstock Progress hybrid burning it off now in brown one the best purchase experiences of my life.. period  Penny Mike and the Gang up there are spot on  everything they sell is top notch even stuff they do not make .. quality picked and supported a company id consider working for .. the experience was a joy..  the stoves a joy to operate too.


----------



## semipro (Oct 13, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention that you can ride the Megabus to Union Station in DC at really reasonable rates.
I take it there on business; Wi-Fi, good seats, nice ride.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 13, 2013)

It would be nice to meet the "Rock stars" of Hearth.com  (and you know who i mean)


----------



## Green Energy (Oct 13, 2013)

Just checked in as my thoughts are turning to the heating season and cleaning the dust off my wood stove.  Sounds like this will be a neat event to see some new technology and seeing the great folks from Hearth.com.  I plan on being there on Saturday.

Regarding parking, most of the free time parking along the Mall, if they haven't put in meters, is at a premium due to the museums.  There used to be free parking along the Mall, Madison Dr. and Jefferson Dr., and also along Constitution Drive.  (It has been a few years since I have checked this out.)  If there is still free parking along those streets, the problem is there is usually more demand than supply for those spots, so it is up to timing and luck.  What I used to do with my kids is bring my bike on the back of my car and bike in.  If you don't mind going 15 or 20 blocks, a good place to park is along the river along Ohio Dr., S.W., just west of the Tidal Basin and the FDR Memorial.  In November, there should be open spaces along that stretch.  

Also, Metro is a great option as well.  As a matter of fact, I might just take my bike in on the Metro, which you can do on weekends and during non-rush hour.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 13, 2013)

Parking at Metro lots is free on Saturday and Sunday so you can dump off your car at one and take Metro on in.


----------



## Green Energy (Oct 13, 2013)

BB,  Yes the Metro is the best option unless you have a lot of people.  Also, I think if there is any free parking left along the Mall, there is a 2 hour time limit.

I see on the Alliance for Green Heat that you are listed as a speaker.  What date/time or panel will you be speaking?


----------



## mellow (Oct 14, 2013)

Green Energy said:


> Also, I think if there is any free parking left along the Mall, there is a 2 hour time limit.



No more free parking,  all have 2 hour meters as far as the eye can see,  I rode around EVERYWHERE trying to find a spot last month.  The good news is I only got hit with 1 charge of $4.00 out of the 3 times I had to run out from the Museum and swipe my credit card.  Btw,  Visa/Mastercard only.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2013)

Green Energy said:


> I see on the Alliance for Green Heat that you are listed as a speaker. What date/time or panel will you be speaking?



Wondering that myself.  At this point I think h.c. is gonna be doing a meet and greet as opposed to a panel discussion. Heck we have a panel discussion here every day.


----------



## webbie (Oct 14, 2013)

BB is gonna tell jokes, but we are not going to let him prepare. You feed him a line or two and he has to come back. Then we rate each one.


----------



## webbie (Oct 14, 2013)

You guys are reminding me about when we had a famous radio personality show up at one of our stores - it was Hy Lit, for those of you who are older and Philly-based.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hy_Lit

So, he shows up and he's old and wearing a cape somewhat like old Elvis. Hardly anyone from the public shows up. So, a nice couple is looking at stoves and my salesguy points them over to Hy and says "That's Hy Lit over there". "Looks pretty bad" was the comeback!

And so it probably will be with all us mods over at DC...


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2013)

I am having a colonoscopy the week before. We could show the video.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2013)

Then we would finally get the answer to "what is up his......"


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 14, 2013)

Jags said:


> Then we would finally get the answer to "what is up his......"


And see just how full of sh-t he is


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2013)

I will smile for the video.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I will smile for the video.


 


as long as the "smile" isnt vertical


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 19, 2013)

I just did a count using this thread and it appears 18 are either committed or are a maybe. The Backwoods Savage and the Ornery one will be there too.


----------



## webbie (Oct 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I just did a count using this thread and it appears 18 are either committed or are a maybe. The Backwoods Savage and the Ornery one will be there too.



My guess has always been a total of 20-30.....and, of course, some of the public and some of our long-term members will be there anyway. As an example, the SmartStove thingy from Dan was largely developed as a result of Dan hanging here and gathering feedback, etc.....

All I know is that Mike Holton, BB, BG, Hog and you are gonna be there. That would be more than enough to get my arse down there...I hope many others show too.

This event, IMHO, marks the start of a new era for the wood burning community in this country. I probably won't be around to be in the middle of it, but it makes my heart (and hearth) glad to see a New Day starting...makes me feel like all this work ended up being for something.


----------



## Dix (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't count me out, yet, dammit !!

Working on a few "git 'er dun" projects.


----------



## webbie (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, I forgot......c'mon down!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I just did a count using this thread and it appears 18 are either committed or are a maybe. The Backwoods Savage and the Ornery one will be there too.



I just gotta meet that Ornery one. 

Judy, Judy, Judy. Think I heard that somewhere.


----------



## webbie (Oct 19, 2013)

Judy in da skies - that's what you are - lemonade pie, got a brand new car.....
(man, I'm old)


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a one bedroom suite reserved figuring we can gather there after the Mall and talk about those who aren't there. Be forewarned, it is a smoking room. If smoke bugs ya, well what the hell are you doing on a wood burning site in the first place? 

Non-smokers can meet on the sidewalk out front. To see what it is like for us smokers.


----------



## Dix (Oct 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I just gotta meet that Ornery one.
> 
> Judy, Judy, Judy. Think I heard that somewhere.



No, you're thinking of this



Not Cary Grant, by a long shot.


----------



## webbie (Oct 19, 2013)

If you are all smoking in a small room, I'm gonna have to go into the hallway or outside every few minutes.....but I'll grin and bear it.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll see if I can find a gas mask somewhere.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2013)

webbie said:


> My guess has always been a total of 20-30.....and, of course, some of the public and some of our long-term members will be there anyway. As an example, the SmartStove thingy from Dan was largely developed as a result of Dan hanging here and gathering feedback, etc.....
> 
> All I know is that Mike Holton, BB, BG, Hog and you are gonna be there. That would be more than enough to get my arse down there...I hope many others show too.
> 
> This event, IMHO, marks the start of a new era for the wood burning community in this country. I probably won't be around to be in the middle of it, but it makes my heart (and hearth) glad to see a New Day starting...makes me feel like all this work ended up being for something.



Well, both my wife and my birthdays are coming up later this week and the numbers keep climbing. Maybe we won't be around either but it is nice thinking we will still see some great things. 

With some of the folks and new stoves, this thing should really be great.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is the lobby. Methinks it will be a good hangout too.


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, that looks good. I have to check in with them about letting a bunch of noisy pigs and hoarders hearth folks take it over. There are probably some side rooms off of it which we may be able to use for free or a low fee.....once I remind them that we have booked quite a few rooms.


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

OK, Daksy is in...Patriot Guard is now gonna make sure that the Westboro Church doesn't call us fags......


----------



## xman23 (Oct 20, 2013)

So I told my wife the wood guys are meeting in Washington and did she want to go. She said what are you guys protesting and what if you get arrested.

She's always up for a trip, so were in.  Wood stoves, meet and great the wood guys it doesn't get any better. We are going to take the train from NJ to Union Station and the Metro.

XMAN23, Tom and Sue

Any list of who's going?


----------



## tradergordo (Oct 20, 2013)

Wish I could go do this but I'm booked.  It would be really awesome if one of you guys could make some videos / interviews with the top entries in the stove design competition, I would really like to see what they have done.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 20, 2013)

I could show my video on the big screen in the lobby.


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

I think Backwoods may be starting a list, but my guess is that we'll have more people than just the list....also, some of the guys in the actual competition are friends and hearth.com folks, etc.....so it's all good. Everyone there will be woodsy!


----------



## mellow (Oct 21, 2013)

I heard a rumor about a more "efficient" smoker being involved and that pulled pork will be on the menu?


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

mellow said:


> I heard a rumor about a more "efficient" smoker being involved and that pulled pork will be on the menu?



I'm having pulled tofu and seitan catered in ()  - is that what you are talking about? We wash it down with soy milk and near-beer.


----------



## mellow (Oct 21, 2013)

Boy this will be interesting,  I guess I will be bringing a couple growlers with me of real beer on the Metro


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> I'm having pulled tofu and seitan catered in ()  - is that what you are talking about? We wash it down with soy milk and near-beer.



I just puked in my mouth a little.


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

Obama The National Park Service is not big on Booze.....so that will come afterwards...we asked them if we could cater some beer but they aren't into it......I guess they've had some bad experiences with people peeing on the monuments.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah back in the eighties a national park cop on a bicycle rolled up and expressed their objection to me and a friend sipping a beer while fishing from the bank of the Potomac River.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> OK, Daksy is in...Patriot Guard is now gonna make sure that the Westboro Church doesn't call us fags......


 
I hear they're working on their signs now . . . God hates Wood Burners! Wood Burners are going to hell!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah back in the eighties a national park cop on a bicycle rolled up and expressed their objection to me and a friend sipping a beer while fishing from the bank of the Potomac River.


 

Could have been worse . . . you two could have been sipping a beer while fishing in the Reflecting Pool.


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone checked for the weather projections? I'm wondering if the EPA will be downwind.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 21, 2013)

Prevailing wind here is out of the southwest so they will be downwind sometime during the event.


.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 21, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Could have been worse . . . you two could have been sipping a beer while fishing in the Reflecting Pool.



Well there was that thing with me, Wilber Mills and Fanne Foxe in the Tidal Basin back in 1974.


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2013)

Many of us will be gathering at the Hilton Garden Inn after the tent - we are reserving a reception area and folks are invited to join us. This will be from about 8 to 10:30  - food and drink will be served, and even more food available (if what we provide is not enough, there is a full restaurant and bar menu)....

More info will be posted - but the place is really close (long walk or very short metro or cab ride)....
815 14th Street N.W., Washington, District of Columbia, 20005, USA
http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...inn-washington-dc-downtown-DCACHGI/index.html


----------



## xman23 (Oct 23, 2013)

That's a different Hilton garden than the one everyone is staying at. Is that correct?


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Nope. Sure hope not. I don't want to have to go too far after the bar.


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2013)

xman23 said:


> That's a different Hilton garden than the one everyone is staying at. Is that correct?



Nope - should only be one in DC unless I messed up... let me check my res.....
Yep - same place!
*Hilton Garden Inn Washington DC Downtown*
815 14th Street Northwest - Washington, DC 20005 US


----------



## mellow (Oct 24, 2013)

Also a Subway right around the corner if you don't have a DC sized budget


----------



## webbie (Oct 24, 2013)

mellow said:


> Also a Subway right around the corner if you don't have a DC sized budget


R U sleeping in the bathroom there?


We are going to have finger food and snacks at the tent and then again at the reception. Not sure if I am spring for the roast beef carving setup, but no one is gonna go hungry if I can help it. Of course, if attendance blows away expectations, we are gonna have to scramble - but with the bar and restaurant right there, it should work out.

Funny story - but you had to be there. One time - around 1986, we attended the big Hearth Trade Show. Jotul had this big shindig with speakers and catered food - BUT, they planned poorly and they were very short. This was right after that #8 was introduced, so Jotul was going from being out of favor to being big again. So, by the time our crew got to the eats, there was nothing left but DIP. And one guy was actually eating dip!

We had a staff member who was funny as hell...and he started using the "dip eating" as a big joke for the entire night. We went in the elevator and saw some friends....he said "hey, did you go to the Jotul meeting, they had some fine dip there"...

Within an hour he had picked up a Norwegian accent and was making more jokes and impressions about eating dip (to us and even to strangers in the hotel). I just remember that we all couldn't stop laughing.....we were on the floor and laughed so much it hurt!


----------



## mellow (Oct 24, 2013)

Back in my 20's I had been known to sleep in my car after going to the 9:30 club....


----------



## xman23 (Oct 24, 2013)

webbie said:


> Nope - should only be one in DC unless I messed up... let me check my res.....
> Yep - same place!
> *Hilton Garden Inn Washington DC Downtown*
> 815 14th Street Northwest - Washington, DC 20005 US


 
You may have messed up. On the invite page you say this, with the link to the Hilton DC/ Capitol, on First street.  

Some Hearth.com mods and folks will be staying at the Hilton Garden Inn in DC - it's mid-priced and well located.
http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-washington-dc-us-capitol-DCANMGI/index.html

So ground zero for all Hearth events is Hilton Downtown?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2013)

Man I want to go so bad..


----------



## webbie (Oct 24, 2013)

xman23 said:


> You may have messed up. On the invite page you say this, with the link to the Hilton DC/ Capitol, on First street.
> 
> Some Hearth.com mods and folks will be staying at the Hilton Garden Inn in DC - it's mid-priced and well located.
> http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...n-washington-dc-us-capitol-DCANMGI/index.html
> ...



Yes, the one at:
*Hilton Garden Inn Washington DC Downtown*
815 14th Street Northwest - Washington, DC 20005 US

I confuse even myself........

It's only two stops away on the Metro - the event is at the Smithsonian stop, the Hotel:
"BLUE and ORANGE Lines: Stop at the MCPHERSON SQUARE station. Follow the signs towards 14th and Franklin Street exit. The hotel is located across the street."


----------



## xman23 (Oct 24, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Man I want to go so bad..


 So make it getaway destination weekend. When was the last time you were in Washington? It's a great town with a endless list of sites to see. All built and maintained with our tax dollars.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 24, 2013)

And it is a pretty good bet that you will never get a chance to see a bunch of wood stoves burning on the National Mall ever again.


----------



## webbie (Oct 24, 2013)

And if all that wasn't enough - it's 3 days before my 60th Birthday!


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2013)

xman23 said:


> So make it getaway destination weekend. When was the last time you were in Washington? It's a great town with a endless list of sites to see. All built and maintained with our tax dollars.


I visited there in 76 or 77 when I was in the Navy..


----------



## xman23 (Oct 24, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I visited there in 76 or 77 when I was in the Navy..


 
We were on a White house tour when Ford was in office. Been back for work quite a few times but that's in and out.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 25, 2013)

xman23 said:


> We were on a White house tour when Ford was in office. Been back for work quite a few times but that's in and out.


Unfortunately I can't afford this right now.. I am a cash and carry kind of guy.. Just regraded the driveway, bought a new well pump with all brass fittings and had 150 gallons of oil delivered for hot water..

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 26, 2013)

working out details, wife has another hernia, will probably be another surgery, BUT it may well be after the dc thing, if so its quite possible my bride may be joining me up there, probably will get a room at the hilton mentioned above

as of now i'd say im 8 of 10 gonna be there, only thing that would stop me at this point is if she has surgery at that time, and im not thinking thats gonna be the case.


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope not! You are one of the advertised specials........then again, life could get in the way of any of us, but enough will be there to be worth the while.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 26, 2013)

webbie said:


> Hope not! You are one of the advertised specials........then again, life could get in the way of any of us, but enough will be there to be worth the while.




yeah i know, but trust me, unless she is under the knife im gonna be in DC, hopefully she will too. OMG! it just dawned on me, im being pimped  <LMAO! !>  im in tears thats soooo funny!

you know im joking craig, but that was too funny


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 29, 2013)

Wish I could make it, sounds very interesting and would like to finally meet everyone face to face. Were so busy if I left my wife Annette here alone, I might not have a home to come back to, so I'll pass. Wish you could do this kind of stuff at the HPBA Show in Salt Lake City in March when things slow down and we can come up for air! That would be more centrally located for everyone, the dealers and manufactures would then be there and we could have a bigger turn out. I'll buy the first round of brewskies!
Be well!


----------



## becasunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> yeah but we be aviators, we're known for that


 Dude, seriously?  How did I not know this about y'all before now???


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 29, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> Dude, seriously?  How did I not know this about y'all before now???


 


dunno, pops up every now and again, BB was a hook crewdog, i was in attack helocopters, cobra's apache's  armed DAP bl;ackhawks with the task force.

we rotorheads tend to "flock" together it seems


----------



## becasunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> we rotorheads tend to "flock" together it seems


 
Yeah, yeah, but you can't slip worth a damn!    <---  Oh lord, started it now...  :D 

And thank you for your service!

P.S. I'm sorry to hear that your wife is having surgery- best wishes for her speedy recovery!


----------



## HopeItBurns (Oct 29, 2013)

Not gonna make it, opening day of Deer Hunting in Michigan is Nov 15th.


----------



## John Ackerly (Nov 1, 2013)

For anyone bring the family, Smokey the Bear will be at the Decathlon on Saturday and Sunday, from about 11 AM to 4 PM.  His people bring lots of goodies for kids!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 1, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I visited there in 76 or 77 when I was in the Navy..




I was there shortly after they left Philadelphia and signing the Declaration. My job was with a shovel and they wanted me to shovel the exhaust that came out the back of the engines that pulled the stagecoaches.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 1, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I was there shortly after they left Philadelphia and signing the Declaration. My job was with a shovel and they wanted me to shovel the exhaust that came out the back of the engines that pulled the stagecoaches.


LOL you old geezer! 

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 1, 2013)

ok, wifey and i just booked a room at the hilton soooo its pretty much official, i intend to be there , she will be along as well (she's never been to DC) we'll be up there saturday morning and probably head back home sunday early afternoon


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2013)

Great Mike!


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah, the perils of not saving the date.  I finally look to see which saturday this event was again, and in the interim my wife schedules our son's birthday party for the same day at 4.  The only other scheduled weekend event I've had in I don't know how many months.  Guess I'll have to come down early or late.


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2013)

Or just go on Sunday?


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 5, 2013)

And miss out on meeting the rogue's gallery that is hearth.com in person?


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2013)

Some will still be around on Sunday I am sure,  just a thought if you can't make it on Saturday.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 5, 2013)

Certainly if it's nice weather I may bring the family down on sunday regardless.


----------



## Eddie24361 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am thinking about coming up on Sunday and staying Sunday night. What are some cheap lodging options? I would like to keep from driving in the city as much as possible (one road one car guy here). Somewhere not too far from a metro station would be nice.


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2013)

Eddie24361 said:


> I am thinking about coming up on Sunday and staying Sunday night. What are some cheap lodging options? I would like to keep from driving in the city as much as possible (one road one car guy here). Somewhere not too far from a metro station would be nice.



Check this post:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...16-4-7-on-the-mall.112056/page-7#post-1551659


----------



## webbie (Nov 5, 2013)

DiscoInferno said:


> Ah, the perils of not saving the date.  I finally look to see which saturday this event was again, and in the interim my wife schedules our son's birthday party for the same day at 4.  The only other scheduled weekend event I've had in I don't know how many months.  Guess I'll have to come down early or late.



The after-party is now scheduled for 8:30 to 10:30 at the Hilton Garden Inn downtown, so you may be able to make that. That could end up being just me and a couple mods and you...or, it could end up being 40 people! We don't know. If it's 40, grab the food fast.......


----------



## xman23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Reservations are made at the Hilton. My wife and I are coming from NJ Friday. Might take the train just for something different, but it's a bit pricey. See Y'all Saturday.   Tom and Sue


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2013)

Great. See ya there Saturday. Train right into Union Station and Metro subway to the hotel is the way to go. Parking at that hotel is pricey too.


----------



## evamaxx (Nov 6, 2013)

webbie said:


> It's on!
> 
> The actual invite is at:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nov-16-2013-hearth-com-sat-eve-meetup-dc.112479/
> ...


hi every im going there early I spoke to zennon from new horizons  also be there he was helping me with problem last week and I told him about it see u all there mark


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 6, 2013)

webbie said:


> The after-party is now scheduled for 8:30 to 10:30 at the Hilton Garden Inn downtown, so you may be able to make that. That could end up being just me and a couple mods and you...or, it could end up being 40 people! We don't know. If it's 40, grab the food fast.......



Standard buffet fare is pretty safe from me.  Now, if you were actually going to have pulled tofu, that sounded good...


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2013)

DiscoInferno said:


> Standard buffet fare is pretty safe from me.  Now, if you were actually going to have pulled tofu, that sounded good...



Ah, we'll have those raw veggies and dip!


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 9, 2013)

For what it's worth.... we're heading down from Ballamore... gotta be in DC anyhow so might as well stop in.Mrs. Blue was concerned that it might be cold... "sweetie, we're going to a wood stove show..."


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like Mother Nature is going to cooperate - perfect fall weather!


----------



## mellow (Nov 11, 2013)

Weee... so goes the forecast roller coaster,  today it is listed as 20% chance of rain.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Nov 13, 2013)

It looks like I will be at the event on Sat.  Is there a secret hand shake or some other way to ID the forum royalty? I am hitching a ride with someone so I don't know how long we will stay around in the evening.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 13, 2013)

I am going to try to sneak away sat night for a couple of beers.  I was browsing the woodstove designs online and will definitely head down there sunday.  Need to get my Woodstock swag.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

In case you haven't seen it,  pictures are going up on green heat's facebook page of the setup and now some of the stoves in action!

https://www.facebook.com/AllianceforGreenHeat


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131114-wood-stove-decathlon/


----------



## xman23 (Nov 14, 2013)

Packing for the weekend trip. We were going to take the train, but the hours we want to go the ticket prices are high. It's  more cost effective for a single traveler. The ride down is not to bad, 4 Hrs. Going to be a DC tourist for the weekend.

My wife just asked you think we will need a heavy coat....... Sue it's a wood stove contest.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think you will need a coat if your hanging out in those tents


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 14, 2013)

i looked at the train when i figured it was gonna just be me comiong , but when wifey decided to join me we figured to just drive up, she's got a little kia soul that gets slammin gas mileage so it wont cost as much for fuel as the train tickets would have


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 14, 2013)

Man I sure wish I could be there.  Just way to far.  Everyone have fun.
Chief


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

The 2 hour parking near the mall will fill up quick,  usually by 11am on Saturday it is ride around and see who is leaving time.  There is a a couple parking garages near by,  not sure what their rates are.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2013)

fuelfarmer said:


> Is there a secret hand shake or some other way to ID the forum royalty?



I suspect it will only take a second to recognize a few of us.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2013)

The 2,000 spaces in the Reagan Building parking garage close by is $13 for 24 hours on weekends.

http://www.itcdc.com/Visitor-Information/Parking.aspx


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

There you go,  that would put you halfway between the mall and the hotel the after party is at.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 14, 2013)

BB thanks for the parking info. At the hotel is $38 a day.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 14, 2013)

Sigh, it looks like I will be coming alone. Told the wife I had an activity planned on the Mall this Saturday. Once I explained what it was all she said was "Pass!"

For anyone that may not be spending the night or looking for better rates on hotels, there is always Metro (http://www.wmata.com) to get downtown. Parking is free at many stations on the weekends and you can buy a fare card at the stations. You will need to check the individual stations for their weekend parking rates. I know that the Vienna metro stop has free weekend parking. You can buy an all-day pass that will let you take all the rides you want for the day. Vienna is on the orange line and it takes about 27 minutes to the Smithsonian station on the same line. Vienna is also easy to get to from the Beltway. It is the first exit off of 66W.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Nov 14, 2013)

I might break out my old hat that will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

https://t.co/k6sEArRr32
found some pics:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the Gearhead gang is ready to rock. Swimmingly.

Excited to see that new stove do its thing.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2013)

It's cool how they have set those stoves up in tents. Wonder if the tents are made out here by Rainier or Pacific. I'm excited about the gear head stoves from a technical standpoint, but it still wouldn't make it within a hundred yards of our living room. The more antlers and moosehorns it gets the more unlikely it is to make mainstream America.


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

What time is everyone showing up Saturday?  I was going to try and get there by around 11am.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

wife and i should be getting in around mid day as well, depends on when we get moving in the morning


----------



## Tenn Dave (Nov 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> It's cool how they have set those stoves up in tents. Wonder if the tents are made out here by Rainier or Pacific. I'm excited about the gear head stoves from a technical standpoint, but it still wouldn't make it within a hundred yards of our living room. The more antlers and moosehorns it gets the more unlikely it is to make mainstream America.


 Woodstock needs to be careful that they don't turn this new stove into a cartoon.  If that were to happen, I agree that mainstream America would move on.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

I should be there around 11 or 12.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

Tenn Dave said:


> Woodstock needs to be careful that they don't turn this new stove into a cartoon.  If that were to happen, I agree that mainstream America would move on.


 
We are planning to arrive midday, and specifically on our agenda is seeing that Woodstock stove.  Per another thread, we are considering a woodstove as an option for another application.  We want to see that hybrid in action.

I've been watching the Woodstock site for years- *love* those soapstone stoves.   We can look past the antlers to the function of the stove.

No offense, Mike Holton, England Stove Works is on our short list too.  I fell in love with the idea of the gentle heating curve provided by the Woodstock soapstones, as well as the aesthetics, years ago.  That being said, function takes precedence over form almost every time around here.  We choose function, practicality, and value then shove aesthetics in where it will fit.  Fortunately good design has its own aesthetic most of the time.  Yes Mike this is a blatant solicitation for you to pitch your woodstoves to us when we get there.   

My take is that the teams are using the opportunity to have fun with the aesthetics of the stoves while simultaneously maintaining focus on the technical aspects.  I wonder if the aesthetic is to leave a tagline in the minds of potential customers?

For our own selfish purposes we do hope that the manufacturers who are attending will have lots of information about their products to give to customers- because in a real way, we are "shopping."


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> No offense, Mike Holton, England Stove Works is on our short list too. I fell in love with the idea of the gentle heating curve provided by the Woodstock soapstones, as well as the aesthetics, years ago. That being said, function takes precedence over form almost every time around here. We choose function and practicality, the shove aesthetics in where it will fit. Fortunately good design has its own aesthetic most of the time. Yes Mike this is a blatant solicitation for you to pitch your woodstoves to us when we get there.


 


no offense taken, woodstock makes some beautiful products, im kinda looking forward to checking it out as well! and yes i'd be happy to chat about my product line as well.

im actually going to this event as a fan, not a vendor, but that doesnt mean i wont talk about my products. so yeah, feel free to ask away


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> no offense taken, woodstock makes some beautiful products, im kinda looking forward to checking it out as well! and yes i'd be happy to chat about my product line as well.
> 
> im actually going to this event as a fan, not a vendor, but that doesnt mean i wont talk about my products. so yeah, feel free to ask away


 
I'm sorry- here I am backing you into a working holiday!   If you are amenable, we would love to pick your brain about modern woodstove design.  A woodstove would make all kinds of sense in many ways in the place in which we would use it, and in other ways a pellet stove is preferable, and in yet other ways an LP gas stove is best.  We need some help sorting out our options.  Our experience with woodstoves is dated and at that time, we were not primarily responsible for the stove.  We need to check back in and see what's changed, and if a woodstove is a viable option for our application.

Thanking you in advance for your patience and willingness to talk to us...     We promise that we won't monopolize your day but there may or may not be a Vulcan Mind Meld in the making here...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> I'm sorry- here I am backing you into a working holiday!   If you are amenable, we would love to pick your brain about modern woodstove design.  A woodstove would make all kinds of sense in many ways in the place in which we would use it, and in other ways a pellet stove is preferable, and in yet other ways an LP gas stove is best.  We need some help sorting out our options.  Our experience with woodstoves is dated and at that time, we were not primarily responsible for the stove.  We need to check back in and see what's changed, and if a woodstove is a viable option for our application.
> 
> Thanking you in advance for your patience and willingness to talk to us...     We promise that we won't monopolize your day but there may or may not be a Vulcan Mind Meld in the making here...


 

well, plan to be at the panel discussions , the topic us "hearthies" have been tasked with is the discussion of the advances in woodstoves since the early 70's (i guess from "fisher" to present)  obviously this discussion will be generalized, but it shold be entertaining and informative , with webbie, BB, BG and myself im sure we can come up with something constructive to say 

i was kinda planning on being hit up with questions as well so its not a problem for me.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> well, plan to be at the panel discussions , the topic us "hearthies" have been tasked with is the discussion of the advances in woodstoves since the early 70's (i guess from "fisher" to present)  obviously this discussion will be generalized, but it shold be entertaining and informative , with webbie, BB, BG and myself im sure we can come up with something constructive to say
> 
> i was kinda planning on being hit up with questions as well so its not a problem for me.


 

I went back over a few pages of the thread- is the panel discussion happening at the "after party" at the hotel reception room or is the panel discussion happening in the tent on the Mall during the 4p-7p meet up?  I ask for planning purposes.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

the panel discussion is i think the 4- 7  thing is in the tent, our section is at 5 pm i intend to be at the discussion and the afterparty at least for a while anyway (until my spouse drags me away) we are staying at that hotel anyway so i should be there a while


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

BB tries to get a mental image of Mike not liking to talk about his stoves. Hmmm.... can't get one.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> BB tries to get a mental image of Mike not liking to talk about his stoves. Hmmm.... can't get one.


 


dont hurt yourself trying to imagine that , the scenario doesnt exist


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

So are camera's banned from the event?  Having a hard time finding pictures from people,  usually I can find something on twitter or facebook but I am coming up empty.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

"dont hurt yourself trying to imagine that , the scenario doesnt exist "

Now if you could just show up in one of those Kenworth's...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

mellow said:


> So are camera's banned from the event?  Having a hard time finding pictures from people,  usually I can find something on twitter or facebook but I am coming up empty.



Since it doesn't open to the public until Sat. morning, probably only preparation going on right now.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> "dont hurt yourself trying to imagine that , the scenario doesnt exist "
> 
> Now if you could just show up in one of those Kenworth's...


 
^^That's impressive.^^ HOLY ROLLING HEAT, BATMAN!


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

mellow said:


> So are camera's banned from the event?  Having a hard time finding pictures from people,  usually I can find something on twitter or facebook but I am coming up empty.


 
I was planning on bringing my camera, if for no other reason than to help us remember exactly what we saw vs. which stove, but also because I am a geek and I love this stuff.  If anyone is aware of a prohibition on picture taking, please let us know!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> "dont hurt yourself trying to imagine that , the scenario doesnt exist "
> 
> Now if you could just show up in one of those Kenworth's...


 


well, the vehicle i will be coming in is black, buit not quite that large


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

You could fit 10 of those kia's in that thing


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

at least,  lol, but it wont get the mileage and i doubt the Valet at the hotel will be able to park it in the garage


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

Opening Ceremony Clip just posted:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

That biomass slash plant mentioned in the intro by the fellow from USDA belongs to me. I am a member/owner of NOVEC that built and is operating the plant. So now all of my heat and part of my electric comes from wood.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

<--- is trying to decide if he should wear antlers in solidarity with the Woodstock stove entry.


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2013)

Arrived in DC, land of hardwoods. There's still a tinge of color left in th oaks.


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

Good to see you arrived safely.  The only "were going down"  I want to hear is about loading the stoves 

Or something else... you are in DC.. you might run into Clinton...

<ducks>


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

Results are coming out... so far the Union is in the lead... yes I like that name better.

See UMD's results here:  http://www.managemystove.com/umd/Stove.php


----------



## JayD (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello, Is there a web site thats updated or live, That show them burning with running time graf. I want to see some fire at different burn times. They do burn more then one at a time I hope.  Jay


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

Have not found that yet,  they have an erasable board onsite that they keep track of results,  I hope they get it online as well.


----------



## JayD (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess no cameras, That's a bummer, I also notice you can't just walk up to the stoves, Lots of railings around.  Jay


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

Where is this no cameras thing coming from?


----------



## JayD (Nov 15, 2013)

I read about here?  I thought It may be a Skunk-Works type of thing


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 15, 2013)

Dang.  I wish I could be there!  Keep it coming.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 15, 2013)

Dennis, whats going on?


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll be on site in about 30 minutes and will do a live update.


----------



## mellow (Nov 16, 2013)

met plenty of people so far, if you have twitter follow #stove13 I will try and post some more pics


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Travis Industries, Lopi Hybrid Fyre


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Woodstock Soapstone Ideal Steel/Union Hybrid


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Woodstock Soapstone Ideal Steel/Union Hybrid Bling


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

I apologize; we seemed to have missed picking up this gentleman's literature, but I believe that this is the Walker stove.  It is situated in between the Woodstock Soapstone Ideal Steel stove and the Tulikivi Hiisi heat retaining fireplace.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr. Sunshine was invited behind the barrier to test the temperature on the Tulikivi Hiisi thermal mass fireplace.  We were impressed with this concept.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Wittus Twinfire double chambered wood stove.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

The view from outside the tent.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2013)

Great event all the way around. A real pleasure to meet the folks from The Alliance, the team members and best of all so many hearth.com members. Lots of impressive stove stuff going on in those tents.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got back from the Mall, including a couple of spins through the tent.  It was pretty cool, especially the automation in some of the entries, although I wish it was more interactive.  Nobody was really out talking about their stoves either time I went through, and there's only so much you can see from behind a barricade.

One thing I noticed: the diesel generator they had completely overpowered any woodsmoke smell.  Hopefully the casual visitor could tell the difference.

Anyway, it was good to meet some of the hearth.com elites, thanks to Craig for the food and the super cedars.


----------



## Eddie24361 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for meetup. It was good to put faces (bodies) with names.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2013)

becasunshine said:


> View attachment 117938
> 
> 
> Woodstock Soapstone Ideal Steel/Union Hybrid


The stove looks pretty good except for the gizmo's on both sides of the stove.. Still wish they had a convection blower option though!

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2013)

I was most impressed by Dan McFarland's Smart Stove controller. This is the real time stove controller that people have talked about/wished for here for years. Set it and forget it non-cat burning. I have been following it for a while and was pleasantly surprised to walk into the tent and see it setup on a 30-NC just like mine.

This thing is slick.

http://inveninc.com/


----------



## mellow (Nov 18, 2013)

As I told Dan,  if I had kept a tube stove I would have his setup on my stove a couple years ago(I almost bought it for my XTD), but alas with a Catalytic stove it lessens the demand for automation, not to mention an Appalachian is about impossible to stick servos on with the way it is designed.  I could use his technology for controlling my fan, but that would require quite a few retrofits.

I am not sure how he will end up for the competition with just tubes scrubbing the smoke when he is up against hybrids,  I am interested to see how pure automation with one high reburn technology can compete against stoves with dual high/low reburn technologies.


----------



## ControlFreak (Nov 18, 2013)

It was an honor and a pleasure to meet Craig, Brother Bart, BeGreen and in the Decathlon tent this weekend.  I know that I met some other Hearth.com'ers, so forgive me for not remembering.  Here's a pic of some notable characters at the Hearth.com panel.  Hopefully the pic resolution will be maintained so you can read the name tags!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2013)

ControlFreak said:


> It was an honor and a pleasure to meet Craig, Brother Bart, BeGreen and in the Decathlon tent this weekend.  I know that I met some other Hearth.com'ers, so forgive me for not remembering.  Here's a pic of some notable characters at the Hearth.com panel.  Hopefully the pic resolution will be maintained so you can read the name tags!




actually from left to right in the pictures its web, begreen, BB, myself, and daksy. 

i had an absolute ball there, the discussion went well, had a fair amount of "butts in seats"  and i think we addressed a few major points like the need for education on woodburning (something this forum excels at) *KUDO's to John and his people for organizing the event and bringing together the folks who sat on the panels. *if we have another one in the future up in DC you can count me in (i'll bring more goodies next time)

as for the afterparty , many thanks to webbie and his lovely spouse for hosting. kudo's to the sponsors who shelled out some bucks to help bring it off. we had a lively time chatting in the room food was great (we ate a lot but much was left hopefully it got donated)

as for the members, a special thanks from me for keeping my wife (who is decidedly not a "stove nut") entertained as well, she had a great time at an event that i was afraid she would be bored to death at, so thanks to the hearthies who took time to chat with us both.

as for the contestants WOW! great job by all! i didn't see anything there that wasn't truly impressive. in my mind they are all winners for the innovations they brought to the table, from the kids from UM(some of whom will hopefully choose a career in stove design, our industry would greatly benefit from them) to our KIWI friend who traveled half way around the world to revive an old smoke dragon and show her true potential (KUDO's to Mellow for providing her) we had both domestic and foreign contestants who are established manufacturers showing off some special stoves as well, all were extremely impressive. our own friend Dan (control freak) who demonstrated a unique and impressive method of controlling a woodstove.

all in all, i think the event is shaping up to be a rousing success!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2013)

What Mike or anyone else hasn't mentioned is a stove sitting in the tent but not burning or in the race. The new ESW Smart Stove. 2.45 cubic foot, yes a mid size finally. It just got certified and we should be seeing it soon. Has some slick tech in its design its ownself. Little teaser. Side loading ashpan in the pedestal. And from my observation it should have really close clearances and hearth requirement.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> What Mike or anyone else hasn't mentioned is a stove sitting in the tent but not burning or in the race. The new ESW Smart Stove. 2.45 cubic foot, yes a mid size finally. It just got certified and we should be seeing it soon. Has some slick tech in its design its ownself. Little teaser. Side loading ashpan in the pedestal. _And from my observation it should have really close clearances and hearth requirement._



Sounds very much unlike an Englander. Do you know if that will still be a budget steel stove or are they trying to get into a new market?


----------



## raybonz (Nov 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> What Mike or anyone else hasn't mentioned is a stove sitting in the tent but not burning or in the race. The new ESW Smart Stove. 2.45 cubic foot, yes a mid size finally. It just got certified and we should be seeing it soon. Has some slick tech in its design its ownself. Little teaser. Side loading ashpan in the pedestal. And from my observation it should have really close clearances and hearth requirement.


Sounds good have any pics?

Ray


----------



## webbie (Nov 18, 2013)

It looks like the price will be in usual Englander territory.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Sounds good have any pics?
> 
> Ray



My camera is on the fritz and I own the only cell phone left in the country that won't start the dishwasher or take pictures.

Grisu: I look for it to stick to Bob England's credo of making stoves a working man can afford to heat his house.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2013)

The main thing is setting the air control where you prefer for the burn and then twisting it to open up higher startup air. Then when the stove gets up to temp it drops back to your preferred primary air setting automatically. Kinda like Quads ACT except it is temp controlled, not just a timer.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Grisu: I look for it to stick to Bob England's credo of making stoves a working man can afford to heat his house.




it was then and is now..

i wasn't going to bring it up, but since it has been mentioned. its pretty awesome to watch burn in the lab. Mark and Brandon and the guys in the lab did a great job on a difficult project. cant wait for this one to hit the streets.

oh and BTW, floor protection "ember protection" is the requirement from what i understand. no more "big R factors" to deal with. you guys asked for it, here ya go.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2013)

Be careful Mike. Or I will tell the pellet guys about the new one too.  It's not only "smart" but a looker too.


----------



## mellow (Nov 19, 2013)

Was that the same pellet stove running in the seminar tent?  I apologize I don't give pellet stoves much of a look over.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> My camera is on the fritz and I own the only cell phone left in the country that won't start the dishwasher or take pictures.



Sorry to disappoint you but you have to share that distinction. 



> Grisu: I look for it to stick to Bob England's credo of making stoves a working man can afford to heat his house.





BrotherBart said:


> It's not only "smart" but a looker too.



It is reasonable priced and even good-looking in addition??? Now they are really challenging the competition.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> it was then and is now..
> 
> i wasn't going to bring it up, but since it has been mentioned. its pretty awesome to watch burn in the lab. Mark and Brandon and the guys in the lab did a great job on a difficult project. cant wait for this one to hit the streets.
> 
> oh and BTW, floor protection "ember protection" is the requirement from what i understand. no more "big R factors" to deal with. you guys asked for it, here ya go.


Yeah baby that's what I am talking about! I am a big fan of ember protection only stoves! How about some pics? 

Ray


----------



## mellow (Nov 19, 2013)

In case you don't see in the other thread,  Woodstock won.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> What Mike or anyone else hasn't mentioned is a stove sitting in the tent but not burning or in the race. The new ESW Smart Stove. 2.45 cubic foot, yes a mid size finally. It just got certified and we should be seeing it soon. Has some slick tech in its design its ownself. Little teaser. Side loading ashpan in the pedestal. And from my observation it should have really close clearances and hearth requirement.


Here it is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks BG!


----------



## xman23 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Creig for getting the hearth family together for this event. I hope you can do it again. It was great to meet a few of the brothers here.

Tom


----------



## fossil (Nov 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Here it is.



Looks quite nice, but the door opens on the wrong side.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> Looks quite nice, but the door opens on the wrong side.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2013)

I can certainly say that I was very impressed with all the stoves there. One that really caught my eye was the little stove (biomass) sitting outdoors. It is amazing what they can do with that little 2 pound stove and I can see that not only those who backpack and/or camp could use them nicely but can also envision something like that being used in the military and also in the poorer nations. It takes so little fuel to do so much. But then, I could make so many comments on all the stoves because they all will fill a need. My congratulations to all the folks who entered. 

To the gang at the Hilton, we apologize for not being there but we wanted to. We also had to pass up another invitation at that same time but the ornery one and me were about burned out by the time things were getting started. 

To Craig and the moderators who were there, we really wish we'd had more time as we wanted to talk to all of you. Time sometimes seems to be the enemy.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Here it is.



That is actually a quite nice looking stove (maybe with the exception of that spiral handle and then even in brass! ugh ). Now it just needs to make coffee in the morning and our stove recommendations will have been made a whole lot easier.


----------



## mellow (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't feel bad Dennis,  I didn't make the after party either. I was pretty worn out after being in that tent all day talking to people and helping diagnose problems.  I had a 2.5 hr drive back home so I rolled out after everyone left to go to the hotel.

It was great to be able to meet you and the wife.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 20, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I can certainly say that I was very impressed with all the stoves there. One that really caught my eye was the little stove (biomass) sitting outdoors. It is amazing what they can do with that little 2 pound stove and I can see that not only those who backpack and/or camp could use them nicely but can also envision something like that being used in the military and also in the poorer nations. It takes so little fuel to do so much. But then, I could make so many comments on all the stoves because they all will fill a need. My congratulations to all the folks who entered.
> 
> To the gang at the Hilton, we apologize for not being there but we wanted to. We also had to pass up another invitation at that same time but the ornery one and me were about burned out by the time things were getting started.
> 
> To Craig and the moderators who were there, we really wish we'd had more time as we wanted to talk to all of you. Time sometimes seems to be the enemy.


 


i'd seen the Biolite camp stoves online in the past, pretty neat piece, i said so to the fellows demo'ing them at the tent, wife thought it was kool as well being able to charge a phone off the teg powered system mounted to the side of the little firebox. you can burn pellets in it or scrape up some pine needles and twigs at a campsite  light it off and build a charge from the heat.

nice product


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2013)

Just a few more pictures from DC. First up is Craig and the moderators plus Stove Guy.


Craig & Tom conversing.


Mr & Mrs Backwoods Savage


Matt with his stove about to be tested.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2013)

http://s714.photobucket.com/user/Backwoods-Savage/media/103_0048.mp4.html?sort=6&o=3


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

When Dennis took this pic there was a kinda wild eyed guy with a lot of life on his face sitting just to the right of the fellows in the foreground. The next morning as I walked to the tent he was asleep on the ground under a thin blanket with his belongings around him a hundred feet from the tent. A homeless fellow had found a place to get warm in the tent and a few snacks.


----------

